# Heading to the ausable fri???



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Was just wondering if anyone has been fishing lately?...hows the steelhead report?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

BrikTan said:


> Was just wondering if anyone has been fishing lately?...hows the steelhead report?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Fresh hens, mean bucks!

J.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

That's what i like to hear hopefully those mean bucks like my jig and waxie

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

BrikTan said:


> That's what i like to hear hopefully those mean bucks like my jig and waxie
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I tossed some wax for the first part of the morning sunday, new experience for me. Running out of steel skein is not fun

J.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Having no steel skein is no fun!!!.......howd the ole jig and wax treat ya?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

BrikTan said:


> Having no steel skein is no fun!!!.......howd the ole jig and wax treat ya?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No hits, ran a straight octopus hook with acorkie

J.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats NOT what i wanna hear ouch!.....hopefully i get some!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Nope, no ones been fishing nor are there any fish in the Au Sable. I'd go to the West side, that's where the pros go.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Nope, no ones been fishing nor are there any fish in the Au Sable. I'd go to the West side, that's where the pros go.


Judging by all the pictures of fish a
You catch outta the big A id be a fool not to give it my damndest!! Lol........either way, im going and im gonna fish my ***** off and cover alot of water

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

That would be my advicE, that and just beat Jon out in the morning! lol

Tried PMing you by the way

J.


----------



## Jdixon23 (Jan 29, 2013)

yea only landed 2


----------

